# More smoke?



## mac424 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi! I'm new to the forum and pretty much a Christmas time enthusiast (I just don't have the space to keep a display up all year). I have an LGB 2015D engine and power tender that I've had since I was probably 5 (I'm 30 now) and I've been wondering how I can get some more smoke out of this unit. I had to replace the smoke generator last year with the direct 18 volt replacement unit and it works, but the train has to be at almost full power before it starts to generate anything. Even at that much power, its a little trail of smoke and barely noticeable. Are there any good updates for my old train that won't force me to go all digital with it? I've been searching and searching the internet and these forums for a good solution but I've not found anything that could help.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Get a 5 volt one and and put in a 5 volt regulator? 

Put an Aristo unit in? 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB runs the '5 volt' smoke unit at 6 volts. 

From what I remember, the spec was 4 to 7 bolts for this unit. 

I used the 6 volt regulator in many engines for better smoke.


----------



## mac424 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok so I can just put the 5 volt unit in instead of the 18v? I appreciate the help!


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

not without the regulator .... or as soon as you are above 7 volts its toast


----------



## mac424 (Dec 4, 2012)

Got it. I'm trying to get this done off track power so I guess I have some testing to do. So I could put in the 5volt with a regulator and I would get better smoke at lower track voltage input and speed right?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Right 
That unit will hit max operating temp at 5 v while your train speed increases well beyond that. The regulator keeps the smoker at a constant 5v so the smoke comes out the stack instead of filling the loco! Oh my! 

Your solution of getting a smoker with a higher voltage worked against you and your trains. 

John


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

and though a 5volt regulator will work you will get more smoke from a 6 volt sorce but that meens you will have to use a verable regulator and a few componts to set it to 6 volts ... these all can be had a radio shack if you have one nearbye


----------



## mac424 (Dec 4, 2012)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 05 Dec 2012 09:28 AM 
Right 
That unit will hit max operating temp at 5 v while your train speed increases well beyond that. The regulator keeps the smoker at a constant 5v so the smoke comes out the stack instead of filling the loco! Oh my! 

Your solution of getting a smoker with a higher voltage worked against you and your trains. 

John 
Thanks John! I went with the direct replacement for the train which was the 18v (smoker with the threaded end type). Other than the resistor, how hard is it to retro fit the 5v since my current set up is the long screw in type? Wiring is not a big deal, I'm good with that.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I think the only way to do the 5v stack is to replace the insurt with a 5 volt one and wire in a regulater


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you look you might be able to find a 3 terminal 6 volt regulator... be sure that you are feeding it DC that cannot change polarity... 

Greg


----------



## mac424 (Dec 4, 2012)

Greg - are you saying i can't use track power?


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Mark: 

I do not know of a 5V smoke generator that is a direct replacement for your 18V unit. 

Massoth makes a 6V regulator capable of handling an LGB or Massoth 5V (insert) smoke generator. In order to use one of these inserts, you would need to replace the smoke stack since your current smoke stack would not accomodate an insert. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The smoke unit does not care about polarity. 

The 6 volt regulator does 

You said " Wiring is not a big deal, I'm good with that." .... I take it you are good with wiring but not circuits? 

The 6 volt regulator can not be fed directly from the track... I don't know about the massoth unit... 

normally you have to ensure the polarity to a regulator... one way is a full wave bridge rectifier connected to the track, then the plus and minus outputs to the regulator, and finally the regulated voltage to the smoke unit 

Greg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

that's why battery is so nice, a constant source of power............... 

not a variable source like track power... 

darn........


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

now I'll go and duck my head!!!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

or it's late and go to bed!! off...........


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I took the time to drill out the 18 volt stack and insert the 5 volt unit inside it. 
I used the LM7806 regulator for power with a diode bridge and filter and noise caps. 
Biggest issue is the regulator needs a heat sink as it consumes 100ma at 12 volts or more at full speed. In the stainz I used the lead weight for the heat sink.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

The Massoth Voltage regulator does not require a heat sink, it accepts track input (5-24V), maximum load 700mA. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to confirm Mohammed, the input to the Massoth unit is not polarity sensitive? 

Greg


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

The Massoth eMOTION 6 Volt regulator works with DC, AC, and DCC voltage, input is not polarity sensitive. On the output side, 5 Volt light bulbs or regular smoke generators may be connected directly the voltage regulator, but you must pay attention to polarity when connecting pulsed smoke generators (e.g. Massoth) or LEDs. 
Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com 
http://www.massothusa.com


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Greg, you guessed right. It uses 4 Schottky barrier SK36 rectifiers to form a 'bridge'. An older design. The SK36s are dated and not recommended anymore for new designs.

Cheers,
Victor


----------



## mac424 (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow, its like a whole other world with this train stuff these days! I am definitely a rookie! 

So it looks like my best bet is to wire up a Massoth emotion6 and retro fit the 5 volt insert into my existing stack?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Or make the regulator circuit yourself... 

Victor, one time, we need to talk about ultra low impedance FW bridges on decoders being a bad thing... but not here.... an interesting topic... 

Greg


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes indeed.


----------

